# college sewer lines



## justin (May 14, 2010)

lines at weatherford college are backin up. ran camera and at every 5 foot section there are roots at 95% closure. replacing total line. anyways i just love roots. cht a side section out with my diamond blade on angle grinder so i could get good pic.









have to replace more on spring break, and will post sime better pics. too many kids around for excavator.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like a chia pet....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, good money looking at you right there.:yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is some serious root growth. 

Good work there, have fun with it.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh how I miss the land of clay sewers.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

it reminds me when a Elec. Contractor cut a sewer pipe out of the way to run their Streetlights.

The lower Dorm rooms flooded out. It was bad and there was no manhole to pump out of to stop the toilets from overflowing, just a 4 inch directional clean out for me to jet from.


----------

